# gateway laptop bios issues



## looking.2008 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi
I recently purchased a gateway m6319 refurb laptop from tiger direct... as i was portioning a coulpe of usb sticks.. I got the blue screan of death and now my Gateway will not post... the funny thing is I also have an Acer aspire one.. and it did the same thing right after... But I found out how to do a revory on the bios and now use the recovery program all the time...

The thing is the gateway is still under warrenty but I am not getting any kind of support for it at all first I got the run around by Gateway then finally I was told to contact Senaca Data.. who is supposed to do the support on it since it is a refurb .. but the thing is they tell me that they can not get any info on the laptop from Gateway...

I can't even get the bios number from them so I can contact phoenix to try a recovery flash to the bios... I even tried to take the laptop to Tiger and get them to flash the bios but was told if it doesn't post there no such thing as a recovery flash....


Boy do I get the run around when I get the run around ....


So if there is anyone out there that know how to get some info on how to do a recovery flash on my Gateway m6319 laptop...I would greatly appreciate it.. and that would be an understatement...


Thanks ahead of time.. for any help


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Partitioning USB drives does not change your bios why use bios recovery or did you mean windows recovery?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it is still under warranty
take it back to tiger
either they fix it or refund


----------



## looking.2008 (Jan 31, 2009)

I guess I did make myself that clear the laptop is now bricked and will not post..I believe that I have to do a recovery bios flash ..as i ooften have to do with my Acer one.

The problem with warranty is that there is pretty much no support for it..and I am pretty sure the bios will become corrupted again..even with a replacement laptop..(the tech at Senaca Data told me that they just use a burnin program to do all their tests or the utimate bootdisk)

Tiger does not support it(refurb) Gateway does not support it ,Senaca does not support it due to the fact that they tell me they cannot get any support from gateway.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

here if something is sold with a warranty the seller is liable to ensure that warranty is honoured


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

There is no recovery flash for lappys, bios updates are done via windows enviorment.


----------



## looking.2008 (Jan 31, 2009)

So what you are saying is that because of the fact that Senaca dat will not support the laptop like they are suppose too ,,and laptops do not have a recovery,,on them i'm ......not good news..but it is strange that my cheap netbook is able to do a bios recovery,,, i guess i'm going to have to figure something out..like replaceing the bios it self...


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Limited warranty 3 months for parts and 3 months for labor, warrenty is voided trying other bios flash methods other than covered under manufactures specifications / bios updating bios from the manufacture is via OS method.


----------



## looking.2008 (Jan 31, 2009)

The laptop is refurbished as I had mentioned ..I was also under the impression that the warranty was covered by Gateway but it is not it is covered by a third party Seneca Data ..3 month warranty It took me over a month just to find that out. through Gateway..and Senaca Data tells me that they are not supported by Gateway nor can they get support through them when I asked them for information on the bios version on my laptop...?

Basically that why or how I have ended up here on these forums...


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Gateway warrentys products they sell, you bought a 2nd, 3rd party vendor and I had posted their warrenty.

Gateway bios flashing support:

http://support.gateway.com/support/...ted (GL960/GM965) Version 95.10&uid=222446227

Information and Instructions about this download file 

=======================
File Description: BIOS Update
Version: 95.10
Operating System: Microsoft(r) Windows Vista(r) 
Part Number: 9539678
Date: 04/08/2008
=======================


Table of Contents
=======================
Overview
Identification 
Installation 
Removal 
Troubleshooting 
Applicable Part Numbers
======================= 


Overview

This is BIOS version 95.10 for the notebook computer models listed in the Applicable Part Numbers section below. The BIOS should be updated (flashed) if:

1. You are updating to a newer BIOS revision.

2. A technician has told you to flash or re-flash the computer.

3. You are upgrading to the Windows Vista operating system.


Identification

If you have a notebook computer model listed below and are upgrading to Windows Vista, upgrade to this BIOS.


Installation

Download the BIOS file to the desktop, and then perform the following steps.

Note: This BIOS update runs in Windows using the WinPhlash utility. Before starting this procedure, close or disable ALL programs. This includes active anti-virus scans and programs in the systray. Close programs in the systray by right-clicking, or alternate-clicking, each icon, and then if available, clicking Disable, Exit, or Close.

Because many programs can affect the way this flash is completed, it is critical that all programs are closed.

1. If you have not already done so, locate and double-click the 9539678.exe file that you downloaded from the Internet. Files extract to the C:\Cabs\9539678 folder.

2. In the C:\Cabs\9539678\Winphlash folder, double-click Winplash.exe.

Note: If you already are running Windows Vista, you must right-click Winplash.exe and then choose Run as administrator.

3. In the Phoenix WinPhlash dialog box, verify that Backup BIOS and Flash BIOS with new setting are selected.

Note: If the location is already listed as C:\Cabs\9539678\Winphlash\BIOS Files\9510.wph, click Flash BIOS. Otherwise, skip to step 4.

4. In the Specify new BIOS file window, click Browse. Browse to C:\Cabs\9539678\Winphlash\BIOS Files\9510.wph, and then click Flash BIOS.

OR

5. Manually type in the location C:\Cabs\9539678\Winphlash\BIOS Files\9539678.wph in the Specify new BIOS file field, and then click Flash BIOS.

6. In the Phoenix WinPhlash dialog box, click OK.

7. The BIOS is flashed.

8. After the BIOS has completed, click Restart.


Removal

Because a computer must have a BIOS to operate, there is no removal process. The BIOS cannot be removed after it has been upgraded.


Troubleshooting

If you have trouble flashing the BIOS, try the process again following the steps listed in the Installation section of this document. If you are still unable to flash the BIOS, verify that you are actually attempting to flash the correct BIOS for your Gateway notebook computer. If this process still fails, contact technical support.


Applicable Part Numbers

M-6205m - 1015499R
M-6206m - 1015501R
M-6207m - 1015507R
M-6307 - 2905965R
M-6308 - 2905980R
M-6309 - 1015231R
M-6312 - 1015133R
M-6319 - 1015356R
M-6320 - 2906055R
M-6324 - 2906048R
M-6332 - 2906081R
M-6333 - 2906082R
M-6334 - 2906080R
M-6335 - 2906079R
M-6336 - 2906068R
M-6337 - 1015606R
M-6338b - 1015790R
M-6750 - 1015078R
M-6750h - 1015179R
M-6755 - 1015157R
M-6807m - 1015505R
M-6811m - 1015511R
M-6812m - 1015515R
M-6813m - 1015517R
M-6814m - 1015513R
M-6823a - 1014782R
M-6827 - 1015672R
M-6834 - 1015159R
M-6843 - 1015608R
M-6844 - 1015400R
M-6845 - 1015401R
M-6845h - 1015444R
M-6846 - 1015342R
M-6847 - 1015600R
M-6848 - 1015598R
M-6849 - 1015666R
M-6866 - 1015670R
M-6873b - 1015795R
M-6874b - 1015792R
M-6875b - 1015728R
M-6876b - 1015730R
M-6877b - 1015723R
M-6878 - 1015740R
M-6878h - 1015738R
M-6880 - 1015799R
M-6881 - 1015801R


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

looking.2008 said:


> Hi
> I recently purchased a gateway m6319 refurb laptop from tiger direct... as i was portioning a coulpe of usb sticks.. I got the blue screan of death and now my Gateway will not post... the funny thing is I also have an Acer aspire one.. and it did the same thing right after... But I found out how to do a revory on the bios and now use the recovery program all the time...
> 
> The thing is the gateway is still under warrenty but I am not getting any kind of support for it at all first I got the run around by Gateway then finally I was told to contact Senaca Data.. who is supposed to do the support on it since it is a refurb .. but the thing is they tell me that they can not get any info on the laptop from Gateway...
> ...


Just curious... what do you mean laptop would not boot? Any signs of life as soon as you power ON? I have no clue if BIOS update or something related to that would help... I understand that is the route you want to take at this point... all I want to find out given the symptoms is if there is another way to do this aside from the BIOS thing since the cause was just the use of USB sticks.


----------



## looking.2008 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Laptoper 
Thanks for your post..but that is the exact page which is on gateways site
which I already downloads ages ago..I'm not sure if I can use Format to boot into a floppy or usb stick to reflash the bios.using freedos or any other bootable format .it seems to me that it is win only.. and wondering if i can use flashit instead

And I still need to find the key combination for powering up to do a recovery like :

holding FN+ESC then the power botton
holding win+fn then the power botton

Oh by the way there is power to the laptop it show the hd and dvd light flashing for a couple of seconds and if I remove the dvd drive off the laptop the light for the dvd does not work..

So i have a pretty good idea that the bios stops before it can post..
Just been told by a coiple of techs that it is impossiable to fix and the motherboard has to be replaced but if worst comes to worst i will try to replace the bios completely or try to find out how to jtag the bios


----------



## looking.2008 (Jan 31, 2009)

This is the clip from the ad from Tigerdirect it states the laptop is covered by Gateway but it is not which is fasle.. also I am in Canada and the companies I have to deal with are in the US so .. it puts me in a situation of trying to get legal compisation from across the border..

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicati...asp?EdpNo=4321422&csid=ITD&body=WARRANTY#tabs


Laptops Notebooks > Intel Based Laptops > Refurbished
Gateway M-6880 Refurbished Notebook PC - Intel Core 2 Duo T5750 2.0GHz, 802.11a/b/g/n WLAN, 4GB DDR2, 320GB HDD, DL DVDRW, 15.4" WXGA, Fingerprint Reader, Webcam, Vista Home Premium 64, Pacific Blue

6 Users Rated
Gateway M-6880 Refurbished Notebook PC

More Gateway Products

Item Number: S445-150026
Model: RB-1015799R
Availability: Order Today, Ships Today

Original Price: $1,329.99 
Instant Savings: - $580.00 
Price: $749.99

Protect Your Investment
Quantity 

Add To My WISH LIST

16 Larger Photos


THIS ITEM IS REFURBISHED

A Quality Verified Refurbished Product
When an electronic product is shipped back to the manufacturer, for whatever reason, where it is inspected, restored to original specification (if needed), tested and/or repackaged for resale, the item can no longer sold as "new", but can only be sold as "refurbished". Our refurbished items are verified and restored to original working condition after undergoing an intensive inspection process by factory qualified service technicians. This allows us to offer refurbished products with confidence, and provide them to you at a substantially discounted price. See below for our warranty and available options. For more information about buying quality refurbished products, click here.




Gateway M-6880 Refurbished Notebook PC - Intel Core 2 Duo T5750 2.0GHz, 802.11a/b/g/n WLAN, 4GB DDR2, 320GB HDD, DL DVDRW, 15.4" WXGA, Fingerprint Reader, Webcam, Vista Home Premium 64, Pacific Blue

Limited warranty 3 months for parts and 3 months for labor.
Support URL: http://www.gateway.com
Support Phone Number: 800-846-2301


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Suggest call the retailer you bought the laptop from being refurb. its 3 month limited warrenty as posted warrenty is voided via flashing the bios other than recommended medthod via the manufacture that is Windows enviorment flashing.


----------



## looking.2008 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have contacted the retailer a number of times just to get them to reply bad with some technical support..You have no idea what kind of nightmare it has been Just to find out who 2as supporting the warranty..

I was inder the impression that when I bought the laptop It was supported by Gateway but it has taken me 2 months just to find out that 
they do not Support refurbish items. But now Senaca Data tells me that Gateway does not give them any kind of support.. In other words the laptop should of been sold as a rebranded item...Senaca Data also want me to pay for shipping which from Canada to the US insured will cost $60
one way..And I am almost 100 percent sure that this will occur again time after time.. as it does with my Acer Aspire one.. 

Especially after talking to there tech .. they only us a burnin test and the ulitmateboot disk to check the laptops to see if there are problems..


pretty basic tests.. there is no way that they are going to be able to check the usb ports that way.. which I feel is the cause of the problem..


I can't afford the down time or the repeating shipping back and forth to the States when ever the bios goes south...


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Did you flash the bios? what method did you flash the bios.


----------



## looking.2008 (Jan 31, 2009)

i have yet to flash to bio.. still have to find the key combination before i can do the blind flash...


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Flashing the bios by another method other than specified on Gateway's support your chances of warrenty support are none.

When you called the vendor you bought the lappy off of it was still under the warrenty period / then you have the call noted on your phone bill, call them again ask what the process is if you unit is defective under warrenty do you request a rma from the selling vendor or Gateway.

Post the rma process.


----------



## looking.2008 (Jan 31, 2009)

the bottom line here is my laptop has been down for almost 3 months now.. i bought a Acer netbook.. the Gateway is a piece of junk.. The support such from gateway and from Senaca data.. i already have a rma number but the thing is If i don't figure out how to do a recovery flash.. i will contantly be shipping the laptop back and forth to Senaca data.. Like i have stated all they do is a burn in test which does not stress the usb ports fully.. I am always using different distros .. on usbs.. .. the Acer goes down but there is enough support out there to resolve the issues.. ... i have no faith in a tech dept that uses ultimate book disk to fix computers...hobbyist use that disk to fix their computers...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

so do the pro's


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Why does bios flashing come into the scenerio here when you pluged in a usb device and you say the lappy doesn't boot sinse then.

Either you inserted the usb device incorrectly damaging the usb port on the lappy or the usb ports were defective to begin with, if the ports were damaged to begin with then you have a ligit rma issue, if you damaged it yourself then you don't.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Laptoper said:


> Why does bios flashing come into the scenerio here when you pluged in a usb device and you say the lappy doesn't boot sinse then.
> 
> Either you inserted the usb device incorrectly damaging the usb port on the lappy or the usb ports were defective to begin with, if the ports were damaged to begin with then you have a ligit rma issue, if you damaged it yourself then you don't.


Exactly what I mean on my post before... 

Most laptops support booting from USB (except may be the older models). This can be enabled/disabled in the BIOS settings. If the laptop supports this and you have doubts if the USB ports are GOOD and WORKING, try linux in a USB/flashdrive and boot from it. If you can boot... USB port is GOOD and is recognized by the BIOS.

If failed USB ports only happens in a Windows environment... it may be drivers related or something (see http://support.microsoft.com/kb/817900).


----------



## looking.2008 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok this is what happened I was formatting and partioning usb sticks in windows vista..it took me a bit to figure out to flip the bit to able to change the usb stick into a none removable drive to be able to partion the stick.. so i may try several linux distro on it..instead of using cd which cannot be put in persistence mode meaning that any changes can not be saved .. So anyways when i was trying to change the bit and formatting the stick I got the blue screen of death and had to turn off the laptop , when I went to turn it back on all I got was the power light and the lights for the hard drive and dvd nothing else ..

I then tried to plug in a monitor to the laptop and still nothing ..

So i left it then tried the same thing using my netbook formatting and partioning the usb stick .. when it shut down my netbook and corrupted the bios but i was lucky enough to find info on how to do a blind flash or recovery flash to bring back to life...but the thing is the the bios on the netbook has died a few time since then ,, then I have been using diffrent distro on a usb stick kernel panic on shutdown.. sometimes .. so in saying that I am sure it will occur ,, with the gateway too nor do I want to take the chance to have it occur and not be able to restore the bios myself instead of going through the long process of shipping the laptop out to have it repaired...


----------



## looking.2008 (Jan 31, 2009)

By the way does anyone here know how to do a bios recovery or this just way over everyone head so you just have to flame me and question my intelgience All i as was if anyone could help with a simple blind recovery flash... all i need is a couple of simple answers pertaining to a **** gateway laptop...:4-thatsba:4-thatsba:4-thatsba:upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Just to put this properly... we do not question anyone's intelligence or do we want to flame anybody. What we are trying to do is go back to the original problem... 'a non functioning USB port after using USB sticks'... we do this because we feel (I feel) there are other ways to do this other than updating the BIOS. Updating the BIOS can be very dangerous and may render your laptop useless... but if that is the way you want to go... go ahead.

If the bios has been flashed but the flash failed, then you need to reprogram the bios chip (cheaper) or replace the motherboard (expensive). If you are asking how to recover from this without doing the above (i.e. shorting out jumpers or something) then may be you are right... may be that is something way over our heads. I hope there is somebody here that could help. Good luck.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

to follow up with trigger finger, make sure usb and pnp are enabled in the bios.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if someone knew how to blind flash it they would have posted it
use your RMA is the best option


----------

